# Free Standing Dinette



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I know I read someone on here ordered the freestanding dinette with their new camper. Can you post pix? I can't find any on the web. We are going to remove one onf our benchs and replace with chairs to allow more room, may even swap it all out. I do like the dinette, and never thought I would want a table and chairs but I want to add a chair/rocker of some sort and the freestanding should give me enough room to do so.


----------



## gh20 (Mar 9, 2005)

rdowns said:


> I know I read someone on here ordered the freestanding dinette with their new camper. Can you post pix? I can't find any on the web. We are going to remove one onf our benchs and replace with chairs to allow more room, may even swap it all out. I do like the dinette, and never thought I would want a table and chairs but I want to add a chair/rocker of some sort and the freestanding should give me enough room to do so.
> [snapback]35111[/snapback]​


We are looking at replacing our dinette with free standing table and chairs and would like to see the pixs. I am looking for sources to purchase them other than the RV dealers.


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

Oddly enough, when I went back to the dealer, I noticed that they are no longer making the Sydney Edition 30RLS with a dinette and are using tables and chairs.

I hate the dinette table because it is so wobbly, I too am wanting to go with the chairs and table.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We ordered our 2005 Outback 28FRLS without the dinette. Manufacturer didn't leave it out, so dealer had to remove it before we picked it up. But that's another story.

Anyway, at the time we ordered our Outback it was not offered with a free standing table. So we just bought a round table and 4 chairs with the credit the dealer allotted us. The table and chairs fit on the slide while in transit, and we move it out when in camp to allow space for guests in the two chairs closest to the wall. We love it, and have several visitors and the dealer comment that it looks more like home


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Nice idea.
Can you post some pics of your mod?
Jan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Of course this isn't from an Outback, however we got the free standing dinette. It was that or wait 6 weeks for another unit to roll off the factory floor. At first we were unsure, but now we love it. Our kids sit in by the window and can get in/out without us getting up. Our table expands so you can easily fit 5 at the table. Best of all I don't feel cramped sitting next to someone, plus you can push your chair back too.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

You know since I wrote that , I actually took out the side of the dinette closest to the couch and added two chairs. Seemed like a pretty good compromise, but turns out it didn't work well for us. My kids are still little and want to sit/stand at the dinette and they want mom or dad beside them so that meant three on one side. So back in it went, Maybe another day but in many ways I prefer the dinette. What I would really like would to make an L-shaped dinette. Seems like that would be a good use of space and then you would have plenty of room by the couch where you could add an additional dining chair or sitting chair if need be.

y-guy- thanks for the pix, the raptor is one of my favorite toyhaulers and when I thought that was what we wanted it was only the shot list until we eliminated it for length (we have a tight turn around in my driveway).


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

Our Sidney 28FRLS came with a free standing table and chairs. Best thing since sliced bread. The table is currently fastened to the floor, I think with screws which the dealer told me could be removed. I like being able to adjust my position at the table, the booth set up we both had to put a pillow behind us for back support. Another nice thing is when you have company you can move the chairs out for additional seating. There are a couple of tie down straps that keep the chairs from moving when we are on the road. I will probably remove the screws holding the table down to allow for more flexabilty. The chair tie downs can be used to secure the table when we are on the road.
Jim


----------



## bdmkdfamily (Aug 6, 2005)

Can you post some pictures of your Free standing table.









We have a 30RKS we would love to change out our Dinet



Jay8256 said:


> Our Sidney 28FRLS came with a free standing table and chairs. Best thing since sliced bread. The table is currently fastened to the floor, I think with screws which the dealer told me could be removed. I like being able to adjust my position at the table, the booth set up we both had to put a pillow behind us for back support. Another nice thing is when you have company you can move the chairs out for additional seating. There are a couple of tie down straps that keep the chairs from moving when we are on the road. I will probably remove the screws holding the table down to allow for more flexabilty. The chair tie downs can be used to secure the table when we are on the road.
> Jim
> [snapback]47096[/snapback]​


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

[quote name='bdmkdfamily' date='Aug 6 2005, 05:39 PM']
Can you post some pictures of your Free standing table.









We have a 30RKS we would love to change out our Dinet

It looks like the one picuted above in Y-Guys post, ours is just a dark cherry and the couch and table are reversed..... I would post a picute if I had one and knew how to post it... I am going to try to play with the picture posting thing, If I can figure it out I will post pics of the Table and our RV Port (parking pad at the house) ... I just need two things, time and patients....lol
Jim


----------

